# Free blu-ray player software?....



## chap0367 (Jan 31, 2008)

I just bought & installed a new blu-ray drive in my win 7 desktop. Everythings ok with the drive but when i tried to play "Avatar" no player program popped up to play it. Is this because I havent created a link to a player for such a filetype ( I thought Media Player 12 could play blu-ray)? If media player does not play blu-ray can you tell me where I can download a good, FREE blu-ray player software that would work with my LG blu-ray drive? Thanks.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Windows XP or 7?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Use VLC player. It will play any video file or disc.


----------



## chap0367 (Jan 31, 2008)

Win 7/64bit


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I agree, vlc will play blu-ray and it is free.

VideoLAN - VLC 1.1.0 release


----------



## chap0367 (Jan 31, 2008)

Does vlc really play COMMERCIAL RETAIL blu-ray disks? I cant get it to play Avatar. Maybe I just dont know how to set it up: can you help?
Are "blu-ray" files the same file type as "HD" files?
Have you actually played blu-ray files with this program or did you just search and find a ad that said it played blu-ray? What are the hardware requirements to play blu-ray with VLC? I can play Avatar with Cyberlink's
Power DVD trial software but not with VLC.....


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

do you have the newest version of vlc. and yes it does play retail blue-ray else I would have never mentioned it.


----------



## chap0367 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have downloaded the newest version (today!) of VLC:1.1.11.
When I try to play a disk or open a blu-ray disk (Avatar), I get:"Your input can't be opened:
VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd://D:\'. Check the log for details."
I tried checking the VLC forum but couldn't find anything specific to this error message. I saw where there are help files and I guess I 'll have to try to conquer this steep learning curve that comes with the vlc because I'd rather not pay $40 for PowerDVD if VLC looks good.. If you can give me any tips on how to set it up for blu-ray, I'd be most appreciative.....


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Try going to "open File" navagate to the blue ray disk open the video file with vlc or go to open file advanced and import all the files then hit play. I believe vlc can not load bluray yet I seen it on a VLC forum. I believe bluray disks use H.264/Mpeg4 AVC encoding. VLC can open that format if you use the method as a mentioned earlier.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Make sure you have the latest Branch Build and Post in VLC's forum if it's not working for you. You will have more luck there then posting in this generic Microsoft forum.


----------



## yemdeeyen (Oct 5, 2011)

You can try the new kid on the block FreeSmith Video Player -- Free All-in-one media player . 

I just tried one blu-ray disk Night at the Museum 2 just for the heck of it and it played. Do not know whether it is capable of playing all the disks.

No free software can however match the regular licensed software like Power DVD, Total Media Theater - both of which I own - and the like.

EDIT: I forgot to mention one other free blu ray Player by Digiarty. DAPlayer - Free HD Bluray Video Multimedia Player Software


----------

